# Step ladder trouble



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

If the motor was difficult to get to, perhaps the designer of the machine should be held partly responsible. 

It's WAY past time that architects and engineers incorporate ease of installation and maintenance in their designs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

micromind said:


> If the motor was difficult to get to, perhaps the designer of the machine should be held partly responsible.
> 
> It's WAY past time that architects and engineers incorporate ease of installation and maintenance in their designs.


Not sure about the UK but in most states there would be some shared liability.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Maybe some Brit could weigh in.

For is Greencore a British firm ... or are they a German or French outfit ?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I'd bet this was a motor on top of a walk in and the guy tried getting on top with a stepladder. This is something I see all the time and it gives me douche chills. 

There are three ways to set up the stepladder, perpendicular to the wall, parallel to the wall, or leave it closed and lean it up on the wall. 

Perpendicular to the wall most will see is a bad idea and not attempt. Parallel is what I see people attempt, and you're moving sideways with the ladder, the least stable direction, especially getting back from the roof to the ladder, accident waiting to happen. 

Leaned-up is probably not really unsafe IF the stepladder is tall enough to reach a good 2-3' over the edge of the roof, AND it's tied off at the bottom. That would mean at least a 14' stepladder to get on top of a walk in, not likely he was using one of those monsters. But you'd be better off by far with a small extension ladder, and the safest, handiest thing would be a Little Giant type telescoping ladder (or one of the decent quality knockoffs).


----------

